# Lets Face It Boys!!!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

LETS FACE IT!!! THE WINTERS ARE GETTING WORSE AROUND HERE! ( CHICAGOLAND )SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS IN THE SAME BOAT! THERE'S GOTTA BE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE WORLD! GLOBAL WARMING PERHAPS! ANYWAY, JUST SAW 2 VERY NICE PLOW TRUCKS FOR SALE IN THE MIDDLE OF JANUARY!!! THAT'S SOMETHING YOU DON'Y SEE EVERY DAY! GOTTA GET USED TO IT OR GET OUT OF IT! PRETTY SOON OAK STREET BEACH IS GOING TO BE THE SPRING BREAK HOT SPOT! YEE-HAW:redbounce  :bluebounc


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Well here in Connecticut the last four out of five years have been above average years, especially last year. This year looks like above also, if it keeps up like the way it been going. Weird isn't it, most of the time the snow comes from you guys first.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

in Michigan last year we had 110" this year they are predicting 55" total. the last plowable event we has was new years eve and it melted by newyears day all i've seen since then is rain.

Mark


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Rob, I remember as a kid playing football with my brothers every Thanskgiving in the snow. It would stay that way all winter! And I also remember the big storms coming thru and watching the news with my Dad and all they would talk about was how much snow the East Coast got from the same system! Now it seems like everything goes North or South of Chicago or it just evaporates in the atmosphere!!! I'm happy for you guys, but I'm ready to jump off of the roof! Ha:realmad:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

55 inches would make me very HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

The less it snows, the more profit I make..... come on global warming! )


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

GSE said:


> The less it snows, the more profit I make..... come on global warming! )


Same here, please no snow.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll tell ya I had the best December ever but it's dead now, sent the bills out but no payup yet.

This does stink though  no snow


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

GSE said:


> The less it snows, the more profit I make..... come on global warming! )


Ditto that here!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

PicSnow said:


> LETS FACE IT!!! THE WINTERS ARE GETTING WORSE AROUND HERE! ( CHICAGOLAND )SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS IN THE SAME BOAT! THERE'S GOTTA BE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE WORLD! GLOBAL WARMING PERHAPS! ANYWAY, JUST SAW 2 VERY NICE PLOW TRUCKS FOR SALE IN THE MIDDLE OF JANUARY!!! THAT'S SOMETHING YOU DON'Y SEE EVERY DAY! GOTTA GET USED TO IT OR GET OUT OF IT! PRETTY SOON OAK STREET BEACH IS GOING TO BE THE SPRING BREAK HOT SPOT!


it's just a typical chicago winter. lot's of freezing rain and no snow or lot's of 1/2' snow falls and nothing to plow. i think it was 98 or 99 we didn't get one snow fall the entire year. chicago area is the worst place to plow snow!
salting is a different story though !!!payup payup payup


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

God throw's a slow year in every once and a while to weed out the low ballers. It's good for business, keeps the prices up and gets rid of the garbage. payup


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

global warming??? we've had more snow in toledo in the past 5 years than in history.... relax its nly a dozen or so days into winter - the jet will change after about mlk day and things will normalize - the nice thing about big warm ups is that they bring wild swings when the cold does set back in - if the nao goes neg like it looks on the long range gfs we will all be happy in late jan


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I like the way you think Max!!!! LET THE JET SET SO THE SNOW CAN FLOW!!! It's gotta nice ring to it!:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc :salute:


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

If u look back at weather patterns, everything goes in cycles. U'll get ur snow sooner or later. After what seems like 10 crappy winters here in MN, we are actually getting an average one!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't know what part of chicago your in but in NW Indiana we had 3 plowable events in december and at least that many salting events in december we are getting ready to send the salt trucks out again tonight payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't know what you're talking about...2nd snowiest on record here...over 30" so far.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I live in mchenry county just NW of chicago. I plowed at least 5 times already. That was a december to remember. You must live south of chicago if you havent seen much snow.
Wow, tornado warnings yesterday all over with the incredibly mild temps. They are talking snow thursday though.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

2006 guys


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

prsport I knew that. LOL. Who started this thread back up?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Over the past year same problem. NO SNOW! 

But I'm seasonal ,it's been a good year!


----------

